
Apple Watch ECG: Health Canada Hasn’t Received an Application - plg
https://twitter.com/govcanhealth/status/1108405306978115585
======
plg
Is it because they’re wheeling and dealing behind the scenes so that they only
have to apply once with the perfect essentially preapproved application?

Or are they punting on Canada until Watch 5 ?

